# MapleTree Guitars?



## fenderman79 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was in 12th Fret last week and saw a lovely guitar called MapleTree. This is a hand-made, solid wood guitar (Sitka Spruce and Canadian Flamed maple) with a venetian cutaway design. It was quite simply one of the loudest and clearest acoustics I have ever played. Good price to!
Does anybody know of this guitar?


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

their web site is being built so no info there..

Mapletree guitars


----------



## cracka (Apr 28, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://mapletreeguitars.com/images/mapletreeguitars_com_03.png

?


----------



## fenderman79 (Apr 16, 2010)

OK - I just bought one! Had a gig with it this past weekend with an LR Baggs M1 and this guitar was brilliant. In my opinion...nothing compares to a maple guitar to deliver presences. It cuts through on stage...you know you're playing an acoustic. The M1 brings it also!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

From the web site:
"This artisan family of builders has developed a long and respected heritage of hand-made excellence in Beijing."

http://article.wn.com/view/2010/12/...orities_on_way_to_rescue_mentally_ill_work_z/


----------

